# HQ Tank Photos taken with my new DSLR



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2701/dsc0126d.jpg
http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/569/dsc0120hc.jpg
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/8203/dsc0113lf.jpg
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/353/dsc0111h.jpg
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/203/dsc0109re.jpg
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/2280/dsc0108nh.jpg
http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/2717/dsc0106vq.jpg
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8079/dsc0104tn.jpg
http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1809/dsc0103ky.jpg


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

wow, these are amazing!
what camera do you have ?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

nikon d5100
pictures are too big to post here so thats why only links are displayed


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

lybrian1 said:


> nikon d5100
> pictures are too big to post here so thats why only links are displayed


What I do is I upload them all on imageshack and downsize them to "message board" size 
it's a lot easier for everyone viewing the pics


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

thx ill keep that in mind next time


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

nice pictures and set up. would like to see more tank photos, instead of individual fish.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i was just testing out my macro shots


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool!

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/1809/dsc0103ky.jpg is stunning!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Really nice tank. Looks fresh, not your typical amano style tank or whatever.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

thanks, plants grow slow though, i dont use co2


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow. Tank is nice, but your camera really stands out! Which lens did you use for these shots?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i am a beginner at photography and these were my first shots. i used the 18-55mm that came with my camera kit. set to no flash, fast shutter speed with low aperture

if you are in the market for a dslr i strongly suggest the d5100 it is very easy to use.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good so far, lets see a few more pics of the tank. Only concern I might have is the amount of fish in there, and how are the discuss doing with all the other fish/fishwaste? are they eating ok?


----------

